# Finally,testing my black beans.



## readytogo (Apr 6, 2013)

Is been a year now that I canned this black beans; over white rice and steak
today and I don`t have to said nothing else, just a shot of olive oil and vinegar and wow, what a meal. Will be canning some more soon.
Desert was Coffee Cheesecake with Brandy on a crumb almond crust.:congrat:


----------



## Enchant18 (Feb 21, 2012)

Did you cook before canning and did you add anything?

I haven't canned beans yet.


----------



## readytogo (Apr 6, 2013)

Enchant18 said:


> Did you cook before canning and did you add anything?
> 
> I haven't canned beans yet.


Yes, all cook ready to eat out of the jar, why waste time in preparing beans after canning them plain, just cooked them the way you like and canned them, just before serving add a little olive oil or vinegar for extra flavor, the trick here is to make sure they soak overnight so while canning they don`t absorb all the liquid during the process.
Let me know and good luck.
:beercheer:


----------



## readytogo (Apr 6, 2013)

*Squid in anchovy sauce over linguine*

Two large squids cut in rounds,1/2 sweet onion,6 garlic cloves,1 small can tomato paste,1 cup red wine,3 cups water or beer, pinch of hot pepper flakes, small can of anchovies.
All into a pressure cooker, cook under pressure for 10 minutes, no more, open cooker and finish in low heat to make sauce thicker or add more liquid if needed, taste for salt at this point because anchovies are salty, served over linguine and enjoy with a very cold beer or two or three or, well you get the point.
Ps. rice will be good too.:beercheer:


----------



## Enchant18 (Feb 21, 2012)

Thank you. That will be my after tomatoes project.


----------



## readytogo (Apr 6, 2013)

*left over black beans dinner and more.*

With the left over beans I render a little fresh pork fat from a ham that I started to cured and mix it in a heavy cast pot to make black beans and rice, like a jambalaya , another chunk of pork is roasting and since the oven is hot, made a German chocolate cake with espresso frosting, last night I also made a mango-pineapple-papaya sherbet,it should be set and readytogo for this hot Florida weather.


----------

